# honorable mention



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

i'd like to nominate meowey for the golden tongs award (to be designed as soon as i get a hand free)for his sig line- "take care, have fun, & do good" which epitomizes the spirit of smf. thanx for always making it feel good meowey.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice idea gypsyseagod.. I would agree with you on that and would second any nomination for such an award. He has helped countless people through SMF and holds himself honorable. 

Carry on meowey and take care, have fun, & do good


----------



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2007)

i third the nomination..........he's be real helpful, along with PigCicles on helping me finally to get pics posted here full size


dude


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hear Hear! Always the best smokes and most helpful and a all round great guy!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 21, 2007)

Works for me!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 22, 2007)

* I will 4th that. Meowey(did I spell that right? Wouldn't want another "Pigcircles" incident). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , was one of the first to welcome me, what a great guy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

bumping this


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2007)

Alwys one of the first with a welcome, and chock full of good advice. Could not think of a better inaugral recipient of the "Golden Tongs"   :{)


----------



## meowey (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks to all for your kind words!  (Yes Terry, you spelled Meowey the right way - LOL)  

If I'm to have such an honor (Golden Tongs) bestowed upon me, a few words of explanation are appropriate.  Everyone needs to "take care" of themselves and others, so life's load can be lightened a bit.  Everyone needs to "have fun" and take each day as a gift.  Everyone needs to "do good" things for others as opposed to doing well for themselves (I say that so the grammar police are happy)!!

I try to use that closing line in most posts.  My sig line *Non carborundum illegittimi *is a pseudo Latin phrase that sort of means "Don't let the bastard's grind you down!", also good advice for daily life.

Thanks for the kudos!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 22, 2007)

*Very well put my friend, your words demonstrate exactly why you deserve the honor. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

And he's smart too!


----------



## jack (Sep 22, 2007)

you all are a class act! im new here, and i think meyowey has helped me everytime i ask a question(among others). but i have to say it again: you all demonstrate such courtesy and class, thank you for that!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2007)

okay........now that gypsyseagod........god i wish you would shorten that up.........heheheh..........wants to donate to smf about his tee's and whatever.........

i nominate HIM for the golden tongs award..........he also had been a great help to me......ALOT

nuff said

dude


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

lol dude ya could just use gsg for short... and don't nominate me fer nuttin' i blush easily lmao.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2007)

guess i upset the mods.......so this line is edited

you are nominated........live with it

plus i love your sig.......humility in caps.........they're big boxes, i put wood in them, i put meat in them,it cooks...it's freakin' amazing that way...... 















dude


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll second that GypsySeaGod nomination for sure! 

He's been here regularly to help out make suggestions throw in a recipe or just plain support the members in any endeaver or even crack a joke or three!

ANd I know he's also tried real hard to keep up with welcoming all the newbies we've had lately and that's note easy to do!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry for the late response to this, been away from the 'puter most of the day... dealin' with a rusty exhaust system on the wife's Jeep. I hate doing exhaust work... it's so... _*exhausting!*_

I agree with the nomination of Meowey _*AND*_ GSG to receive the Golden Thong Award... by cracky! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Butt seriously, I think the GTA is a great idea, I love it!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2007)

i feel for you hawg...........btdt with exhaust.........its a KNUCKLEBUSTING job..........always leave skin AND blood behind......heheheeh..........and the wives think we don't sacifrice...........heheheh

THONG AWARD..........LMAO

dude


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

She knows... she tends to my wounds, washes my bloody, dirty, sweaty work clothes, appreciates me keeping her beloved Jeep on the road, and loves my BBQ... what more could I ask?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2007)

she got a sister.........

sorry.......it was there to respond to........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










dude


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes she does... and unfortunately, she's married to an arsehole... we're counting the days until she breaks free...


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 22, 2007)

HAWG your not that far from me, what ya say I come down and have a little talk with the guy.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2007)

dude just grins


dude


----------

